# Fire Pit/Grill



## Wado (May 15, 2011)

Another one under construction. I am wracking my brain for a quick dummy proof hinge for the grilling ring other than a pipe in a pipe. This one is going down to the river at Dinero and I don't want it to freeze up. Any suggestions?


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

Barrel hinge with grease zert.










Remove the zert before welding.

John


----------



## Charlie in TX (May 4, 2012)

2 things come to mind.

1. A couple of carrier bearing. 
2. The front axle off a truck/car or trailer axle. Weld the axle stem to the pit. Use standard bearings, seal and hub. You can even use a bearing buddy to keep it free moving.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

jtburf said:


> Barrel hinge with grease zert.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This may work. The only thing I would be concerned with is the heat of the fire boiling out the grease. So maybe a C-notch off of the side of the grate/barrel to limit the heat transfer from the fire to the barrel hinge


----------



## Wado (May 15, 2011)

The barrel hinges look good. I will see if I can lay my hands on some . I have another one I am remodeling also. I may have to mount them on a heat sink like you said. Easier than making something unless you have a machine shop at your disposal.


----------



## 4X4GUY (Feb 17, 2014)

I guess I really don't understand the hinge. Seems like you just need a 3x3 piece of expanded metal to put on the top while you are cooking and to take off to enjoy the fire when your not. What am I missing here?


----------



## Wado (May 15, 2011)

4X4GUY said:


> I guess I really don't understand the hinge. Seems like you just need a 3x3 piece of expanded metal to put on the top while you are cooking and to take off to enjoy the fire when your not. What am I missing here?


I have a feeling that the person I made this for is never going to use the swing out grill so I am going to weld some supports at the top of the ring and they can just throw the expanded metal in there and cook. After I assembled all of this it is huge and awkward to put on, after all it is 30" in diameter. What would have made sense was a smaller grill ring that swings over the fire for cooking. It takes two people to set this contraption up as it is. Oh well, live and learn.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

jut use a s.s pin, trap it in the hinge pipes and use some aviation grease


would cap those leg pipes too....


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Looks great!


----------



## Wado (May 15, 2011)

Done. Headed South.


----------



## Wado (May 15, 2011)

Pics.


----------

